# Car MP3/USB/SD Interface



## mustafasharly (May 15, 2009)

Hello, guys, 

anyone use this Car MP3/USB/SD Interface ? how's the function? i want to try it, but hope to hear some comments, thank you


----------



## TropicalRainForest (May 31, 2009)

Not sure of this...But what's the module of your car? I know a online store can sell car Mp3 DVD player with builtin GPS tracker for special car modules. You can give it a try.
The link is 2 Din In dash MAZDA 3 GPS Navigation DVD System - GPS Navigation Wholesale from China


----------



## carplayermp3 (Jul 17, 2009)

*car DVD player*

i also know a car DVD player online storeonilne store,it's on great discount now,why not try.good luck!:waving:


----------

